# Cycling to football



## pjd57 (17 Jul 2017)

I have started taking my bike to Celtic Park for matches.
It's quicker, cheaper and easier.
No parking problems either.
There is a cycle rack next to the club store and plenty more across the road at the velodrome.
The club/ stewards have no issues around taking a bag in with your helmet etc.
Only minus is not being allowed in with water bottles , but all in ,it's been a positive experience.
Are other clubs as welcoming ?


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2017)

Back in the day when Leicester City played atFilbert Street there was rows of houses close by.Several of the houses put cardboard signs offering cycle parking for 2 shillings 
.


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2017)

I see quite a few peeps ride to Feyenoord matches.


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2017)

I've cycled with my lads to games at Northampton Saints - there are places you can leave bikes near to the ticket office. No problem with taking any associated kit into the ground.


----------



## rrarider (18 Jul 2017)

I'll bet that I was the only person to cycle to the 1985 cup final at Wembley. (I did live in NW London at the time.)


----------



## Markymark (18 Jul 2017)

There are cyclists who watch football???? Goodness me. You'll be telling me there's cyclists with tattoos soon....


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2017)

Like @rugby bloke I cycle to Rugby on occasion -usually Friday night games if on my own. Harlequins has quite a few bike stands by the gates and others chain up at the flats' railings - all inside Quins' grounds.
No issue with bags or kit or even water bottles.


----------



## JoshM (18 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> Like @rugby bloke I cycle to Rugby on occasion -usually Friday night games if on my own. Harlequins has quite a few bike stands by the gates and others chain up at the flats' railings - all inside Quins' grounds.
> No issue with bags or kit or even water bottles.



Last time I was at the rugby supporters werent segregated and you could buy a (very expensive) pint in the stadium. Neither of which you can do at a football game. I suspect that's the case for a reason, and security will therefore differ in response to the received risk hence the reactions to water bottles.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

I went to a rugby match in Cardiff - where the coaching staff were throwing bottles at the spectators


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> I went to a rugby match in Cardiff - where the coaching staff were throwing bottles at the spectators


That's the Blues for you


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I have started taking my bike to Celtic Park for matches.
> It's quicker, cheaper and easier.
> No parking problems either.
> There is a cycle rack next to the club store and plenty more across the road at the velodrome.
> ...


Does the bike have to be the right colour ?


----------



## subaqua (18 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> That's the Blues for you


Nah was ospreys throwing at blues . And blues couldn't catch . Mainly cos ospreys can't throw straight .....

I don't cycle to the football . Leyton Orient ground is a pleasant 20 min walk . Or a horrific 5 mins on the bike. But that's LBWF for you away from Walthamstow village .


----------



## furbo (18 Jul 2017)

Man City , best way to get away avoiding huge queue for the tram. Cycling through the departing masses is like a computer game.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jul 2017)

I work at event venues and cycle to all my jobs 
Tip: there's hidden cycle parking at Hampden, it's on the right if you face the main doors, behind a big pillar, across the fire exit.


----------



## Clanghead (18 Jul 2017)

A London-based friend (and Fulham fan) and I used Santander (ex-B*r*s) bikes in London to cycle to Fulham for their last home match of the season - excellent fun, except when trying to push the bikes against the tide of human traffic to reach the docking station. Picked up another pair of bikes afterwards to cycle to the pub for a post-match pint or two.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2017)

I wouldn't cycle to a West Ham / Millwall fixture.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Does the bike have to be the right colour ?


No. But the Celtic store at the stadium sells a nice range of green cycling tops.
Mind you there is a velodrome right across the road.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Did someone say green ?


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I work at event venues and cycle to all my jobs
> Tip: there's hidden cycle parking at Hampden, it's on the right if you face the main doors, behind a big pillar, across the fire exit.







Even closer than the VIP car park.
I've used it a few times


----------



## wxbull (18 Jul 2017)

At my local club Hereford I can lock my bike in the staff and players car park which is guarded all game, when I go to Aston Villa there is a bike rack and if I get the right seat in the North Stand I can keep an eye on it whilst watching the game. I also watch a lot of lower league football, eg, Wellington FC where I just take the bike in with me....

Would be great to keep this thread going, I'm always looking at doing cycling football weekends, and all the better if you have secure parking at the grounds


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2017)

wxbull said:


> Would be great to keep this thread going, I'm always looking at doing cycling football weekends, and all the better if you have secure parking at the grounds




It's interesting to know different clubs handle it.
It's good that some are making an effort. But as I point out to people if even half of 1% of a capacity crowd at a big stadium cycled it could be a problem finding space for 250 - 300 bikes.

Tomorrow if it's not too wet it's a nice easy ride down the Kelvin way to the Clyde, along the Riverside path then up the cycle lane past the velodrome. CL qualification awaits.

Normally I don't put off going out when it's wet , but sitting down soggy for two hours then cycling home doesn't appeal.


----------



## wxbull (18 Jul 2017)

Shrewsbury Town actively encourage people to cycle to their ground....I've just remembered this fact. Loads of cycling spaces, but how secure, I haven't found out yet! Always gone by train. Maybe one day I'll make it to a match in Scotland  but it won't be a Rangers game! Either Celtic, Aberdeen, Dundee appeal to me


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I have started taking my bike to Celtic Park for matches.
> It's quicker, cheaper and easier.
> No parking problems either.
> There is a cycle rack next to the club store and plenty more across the road at the velodrome.
> ...



Me and my pals will watch your bike for a £1.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Jul 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Me and my pals will watch your bike for a £1.



Watch yer motor ......has been a Parkhead tradition for many years.
I'm surprised that no young local entrepreneur hasnt moved in on the cyclists yet.






At the game tonight.
That's the Velodrome across the road.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Watch yer motor ......has been a Parkhead tradition for many years.
> I'm surprised that no young local entrepreneur hasnt moved in on the cyclists yet.
> View attachment 363108
> 
> ...


 
I was at the game on Wednesday night too, but in the away end! 

I have cycled once to a game here but even with our new stadium at Windsor Park, they are no specific cycling facilities at the ground but Chain Reaction Cycles have their shop near one of the entrances and they have covered bike parking.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Jul 2017)

Never mind spectators, how many players arrive by bicycle?

Manchester United's Duncan Edwards used to.

I know, jumpers for goalposts, marvellous, etc.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

I know Beckham used to arrive with a bike.

Don't think she's been to a match since he retired though


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Never mind spectators, how many players arrive by bicycle?
> 
> Manchester United's Duncan Edwards used to.
> 
> I know, jumpers for goalposts, marvellous, etc.



Arjen Robben used to ride to training when he was at Chelsea I think.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jul 2017)

Roberto Mancini used to cycle to training when he was manager of Manchester City (and presumably does wherever he is now)

http://metro.co.uk/2012/08/08/rober...-on-special-2500-manchester-city-bike-528660/


----------



## Roadhump (21 Jul 2017)

I would be okay to cycle to the game (although I haven't a clue where I would be able to leave my bike) but after the post match session in the pub, where I feel obliged to go round for round with the 7 or 8 of us who go together, it is hard enough walking, never mind cycling.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jul 2017)

Sixmile said:


> I was at the game on Wednesday night too, but in the away end!
> 
> I have cycled once to a game here but even with our new stadium at Windsor Park, they are no specific cycling facilities at the ground but Chain Reaction Cycles have their shop near one of the entrances and they have covered bike parking.



Hope you enjoyed the visit.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jul 2017)

Rains off , so it looks good to go for another Champions league qualifier .


----------



## Biff600 (26 Jul 2017)

I nearly always cycle to the footy, even last night for a pre-season friendly against Wolves.

I had intended in driving, but couldn't find any spaces, so I drove home, jumped on the Pinarello and off I went, got there, in my seat, bike locked up with 5 minutes before kick off...Just a shame we lost 1-0


----------



## simon.r (26 Jul 2017)

JoshM said:


> Last time I was at the rugby...and you could buy a (very expensive) pint in the stadium. Neither of which you can do at a football game..



Beer is on sale pre-match and at half time in every stadium I've been to in the last few years. Except European games* for some reason.

As a LCFC fan I now have some knowledge of this


----------



## Slick (26 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Rains off , so it looks good to go for another Champions league qualifier .


Even though I know Glasgow to be blue and white, I wish you and your team well tonight. Would be good to see at least one team let Europe know that we still sometimes play the game up here.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jul 2017)

Slick said:


> Even though I know Glasgow to be blue and white, I wish you and your team well tonight. Would be good to see at least one team let Europe know that we still sometimes play the game up here.




Aye right.

Glasgow hasn't been blue and white for a very long time.


Police Scotland seemed very concerned for my welfare after the game.

Just on my bike for 10 seconds when one of their motorcycle guys comes over and asks me " where are you going "

Home, I replied.
Then I added , " Maryhill"

He just said " be careful there's a lot of pedestrians " 

No kidding......about 55,000.

Hundred yards down the road , at the first junction another one approached me and said " best just getting off and walking over, the traffic won't be moving for a while"

Again stating the obvious.
Got home no bother then I was saying to the Mrs about this .
We reckon they must have been looking for someone, who was on a bike as both of them came up close to utter these words of wisdom.


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Aye right.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jul 2017)

simon.r said:


> Beer is on sale pre-match and at half time in every stadium I've been to in the last few years.


Not in Scotland: no alcohol allowed to be served between kick off and final whistle.
Different licensing laws here.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> There are cyclists who watch football???? Goodness me. You'll be telling me there's cyclists with tattoos soon....


Actually that reminds me, I've never ever seen a doctor with a tattoo. Do they not have tattoos or just don't have them visible?


----------



## MiK1138 (27 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I have started taking my bike to Celtic Park for matches.
> It's quicker, cheaper and easier.
> No parking problems either.
> There is a cycle rack next to the club store and plenty more across the road at the velodrome.
> ...


I was tempted to cycle to Celtic Park last night but met my Brother in the pub instead, I didn't know there was a rack next to the superstore. of course after that performance I might have ridden under a bus on the way home HH


----------



## MiK1138 (27 Jul 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Does the bike have to be the right colour ?


Hope not mine is Blue and Orange


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jul 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> I was tempted to cycle to Celtic Park last night but met my Brother in the pub instead, I didn't know there was a rack next to the superstore. of course after that performance I might have ridden under a bus on the way home HH


Hearts next ....see you there


----------



## MiK1138 (27 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Hearts next ....see you there


not be there for Hearts Mrs booked us a holiday for that weekend


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jul 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> not be there for Hearts Mrs booked us a holiday for that weekend


Enjoy.
Hail Hail


----------



## gavgav (28 Jul 2017)

wxbull said:


> Shrewsbury Town actively encourage people to cycle to their ground....I've just remembered this fact. Loads of cycling spaces, but how secure, I haven't found out yet! Always gone by train. Maybe one day I'll make it to a match in Scotland  but it won't be a Rangers game! Either Celtic, Aberdeen, Dundee appeal to me


Yes lots of people cycle to games at Shrewsbury (now known as The Montgomery Waters Meadow.....RIDICULOUS!!). It's very safe, with a number of bike racks to lock them to. Although it might be different when Hereford come to Town


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jul 2017)

Probably because the telly is crap, I just e mailed all the SPFL premier league teams or SLOs directly to ask if they have a bike rack at their grounds.
Updated to follow.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Aug 2017)

St Johnstone......no cycle rack but will arrange safe storage if notified in advance.

Hearts. No cycle rack. No effort.

Rangers, one at each end.


----------



## Lozz360 (1 Aug 2017)

rrarider said:


> I'll bet that I was the only person to cycle to the 1985 cup final at Wembley. (I did live in NW London at the time.)


I bet a lot of Man U fans would of walked, cycled or got the tube.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> St Johnstone......no cycle rack but will arrange safe storage if notified in advance.
> 
> Hearts. No cycle rack. No effort.
> 
> Rangers, one at each end.



I'm pretty sure Fortress Ruggers does, outside the gym.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> St Johnstone......no cycle rack but will arrange safe storage if notified in advance.
> 
> Hearts. No cycle rack. No effort.
> 
> Rangers, one at each end.



No plans for the Jambos in their new stand? Wouldn't fancy leaving my bike unattended in Gorgie mind.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Aug 2017)

Reply from Hearts.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Aug 2017)

Another midweek game tonight. 
Been at a couple already this season but I reckon it will be just about dark at full time.
Lights checked. Hi viz overload.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Another midweek game tonight.
> Been at a couple already this season but I reckon it will be just about dark at full time.
> Lights checked. *Hi viz overload*.



Green or orange?


----------



## pjd57 (8 Aug 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Green or orange?


Guess ?


----------



## pjd57 (8 Aug 2017)

Home in 38 minutes. Can't do that in my car.


----------



## J1888 (9 Aug 2017)

Naw - don't get up to Celtic Park as much as I'd like (I'm in London) and sure as heck wouldn't be cycling from the city centre up there - enjoy having a bevvy too much!


----------



## wxbull (10 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> Yes lots of people cycle to games at Shrewsbury (now known as The Montgomery Waters Meadow.....RIDICULOUS!!). It's very safe, with a number of bike racks to lock them to. Although it might be different when Hereford come to Town


That will be many years yet, sadly.


----------



## gavgav (10 Aug 2017)

wxbull said:


> That will be many years yet, sadly.


Unfortunately yep. Never like to see a club go under, even a local rival. Mismanagement of the highest order.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2017)

Markymark said:


> There are cyclists who watch football???? Goodness me. You'll be telling me there's cyclists with tattoos soon....


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> Unfortunately yep. Never like to see a club go under, even a local rival. Mismanagement of the highest order.


Happened in Glasgow and some of us really really enjoyed it.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I've cycled with my lads to games at Northampton Saints - there are places you can leave bikes near to the ticket office. No problem with taking any associated kit into the ground.



Yes, but then you have to watch Northampton.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> Yes lots of people cycle to games at Shrewsbury (now known as The Montgomery Waters Meadow.....RIDICULOUS!!). It's very safe, with a number of bike racks to lock them to. Although it might be different when Hereford come to Town


That's a Gay name for a football stadium!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2017)

I've cycled to watch Moseley Rugby, only 2.5 miles, but not to watch Leicester Tigers, at 50 miles.


----------



## LiamW (11 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Happened in Glasgow and some of us really really enjoyed it.


Still like to remind them about it on a regular basis as well.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Aug 2017)

BrumJim said:


> I've cycled to watch Moseley Rugby, only 2.5 miles, but not to watch Leicester Tigers, at 50 miles.


But if you cycled slowly enough to the Magic Roundabout you would have the benefit of missing the actual game !!


----------



## pjd57 (18 Aug 2017)

Reply from Aberdeen re cycle rack.
Took a while , but they have one.

No sure if I can cycle that far though.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Aug 2017)

I cycled back from the Dungannon v Linfield game at the weekend. 53 miles home after a 4-0 win!


----------



## pjd57 (21 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> I cycled back from the Dungannon v Linfield game at the weekend. 53 miles home after a 4-0 win!


Did you cycle 53 miles to get there ?


----------



## Sixmile (22 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Did you cycle 53 miles to get there ?


 
Nope. Got a lift down with a friend. There's no way I'd get enough 'leave' on a Saturday to do 100+ miles AND watch a match 50 miles away from home!


----------



## clf (23 Aug 2017)

furbo said:


> Man City , best way to get away avoiding huge queue for the tram. Cycling through the departing masses is like a computer game.


Where do you leave it at City, is it secure and is there someone with an eye on it?


----------



## pjd57 (24 Aug 2017)

clf said:


> Where do you leave it at City, is it secure and is there someone with an eye on it?


Man city website says there are a number of racks around the stadium.

Doesn't specify where.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Sep 2017)

Another hassle free visit to Celtic Park.

Straight there. No delays. No looking for a parking space. No closed roads after the match ( security they say)
No "fees " to the local car watching mafia.

Home in under an hour.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2017)

I used to cycle to Accrington Stanley. The stewards let me chain my bike up outside the ground,the bit near to where i stood, so i could keep an eye on it. Like the OP's case,they were a bit funny about me taking my water bottle in,saying i could use it as a "missile". They didn't bother when i took my metal tea/coffee flask in though,when not cycling Now if i go there on my bike,i leave it at a friend's house across the road. It's safer there and it's easier to get away,after the match.


----------



## furbo (28 Sep 2017)

clf said:


> Where do you leave it at City, is it secure and is there someone with an eye on it?


There's lots of racks around the peripheral road around the stadium, I always lock it of course and always seem to be plenty of orange jacketed folk around.
Never had a problem so far.......


----------



## Brandane (28 Sep 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Another hassle free visit to Celtic Park.


Neymar and his PSG buddies were saying exactly the same thing .


----------



## J1888 (28 Sep 2017)

Brandane said:


> Neymar and his PSG buddies were saying exactly the same thing .



Christ, took a while to come up with that one...


----------



## pjd57 (28 Sep 2017)

Brandane said:


> Neymar and his PSG buddies were saying exactly the same thing .




They didn't come on bikes .


----------



## Gasman (29 Sep 2017)

Never cycled to Celtic Park (for my last year or so at Uni I lived within walking distance) but I did ride to Hampden a couple of times. Dumped the bike in a quiet corner at the Victoria Infirmary. Great fun bombing home past lines of stationary traffic!


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 367449



Or if you don’t like needles

https://www.primalwear.com/collections/mens-warmers/products/primal-tattoo-arm-warmers


----------



## pjd57 (1 Nov 2017)

Dark and a bit wet, busy roads as well , but made it from my house to Celtic Park in 37 minutes last night. It's not fast in terms of MPH , but it's about 20 minutes at least quicker than going by car.
Home before any of the neighbours who went by car as well.


----------



## clf (3 Nov 2017)

Still not bothered to do this at City, the queue to get in takes longer than the travel there, can't be bothered. My season ticket has not been taken out of the box it was delivered in yet. I think I'm done with football.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Dec 2017)

A rather more eventful journey to Celtic Park than usual last night.

London Rd from the city centre up to the ground was gridlocked.
After a few minutes and a hop on the pavement I found the reason.
A big group of the visiting Anderlecht fans , who were causing no problems were being escorted by a huge number of police , who for whatever reason decided they needed to stop the traffic.

Not only that but they were using the separate cycle path for their vans. As I got up behind one , the driver decided to start reversing.
Very loud ( sweary) shout from me and it stopped.
After that I carried on along the cycle lane dinging my bell all the way and shouting cycle path to get the police on foot to move off the path .

Arrived on time. Game was crap , got home safely.


----------



## J1888 (6 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Game was crap



Can say that again


----------



## pjd57 (6 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> Can say that again


The run home through the city centre was rather enjoyable, considering it's December.


----------



## slow scot (7 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Reply from Aberdeen re cycle rack.
> Took a while , but they have one.
> 
> No sure if I can cycle that far though.


If you do I'll provide a bed!


----------



## J1888 (7 Dec 2017)

slow scot said:


> If you do I'll provide a bed!



Oooh err


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2018)

Posted this on my ride today but thought it worth another mention.

The guy on the left is doing a charity ride to every Celtic away league game this season.
Big challenge doing it right through the winter , and the complications caused by TV schedules.
But he's on track .
He is on Twitter . 

@bhoyontheroad






I joined him for the short run to Firhill last night


----------



## slow scot (24 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Posted this on my ride today but thought it worth another mention.
> 
> The guy on the left is doing a charity ride to every Celtic away league game this season.
> Big challenge doing it right through the winter , and the complications caused by TV schedules.
> ...


Do it quickly before Brora Rangers get into the Premiership!!!


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2018)

slow scot said:


> Do it quickly before Brora Rangers get into the Premiership!!!



I'm only in for Firhill and Ibrox.
He reckons it will be around 1,200 miles , but due to the league split he can't be sure.
His main worry was probably Ross County making the top 6, but that's not happening.


----------



## Slick (24 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Posted this on my ride today but thought it worth another mention.
> 
> The guy on the left is doing a charity ride to every Celtic away league game this season.
> Big challenge doing it right through the winter , and the complications caused by TV schedules.
> ...


What charity is he riding for?


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> What charity is he riding for?


Celtic Foundation.
They give donations to a huge variety of groups all over the world.

http://charity.celticfc.net/


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jan 2018)

A wet and windy 15 mile round trip across Glasgow and back.
Midweek games in January still beat sitting in watching the telly.


----------



## Slick (31 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> A wet and windy 15 mile round trip across Glasgow and back.
> Midweek games in January still beat sitting in watching the telly.


I'll look out for you and your pal who is raising money for the foundation when you both come to Ibrox.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Mar 2018)

Made it to Celtic park yesterday.
They'd done well clearing the snow except for this bit


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Made it to Celtic park yesterday.
> They'd done well clearing the snow except for this bit


Must be the rangers end.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Nov 2018)

Rep. of Ireland v Northern Ireland on Thursday night.

We got the bus down from Belfast and decided that the best way to criss cross Dublin was on the Dublin Bikes. We'd to drop our bags at our hotel, then a cross city trip to collect tickets at the docks, then back to the hotel for dinner, then back across Dublin to the Aviva Stadium and back into town after the game. There's no way that we would've got where we needed within the timeframe if it wasn't for the bikes. The other two fella's do have bikes but aren't that keen but fair play to them, they loved scooting about the city and really seen that it is the only way to get somewhere on time! In fact the next day, we did a 9 mile loop around the city before boarding the bus home.


----------



## Slow But Determined (19 Nov 2018)

Many years ago, I was about eight or nine, I had my little red bike (my first bike) stolen from outside Rhyl's Belle Vue ground. Never saw it again, the worst part was breaking the news to my mother!!


----------



## pjd57 (20 Nov 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Rep. of Ireland v Northern Ireland on Thursday night.
> 
> We got the bus down from Belfast and decided that the best way to criss cross Dublin was on the Dublin Bikes. We'd to drop our bags at our hotel, then a cross city trip to collect tickets at the docks, then back to the hotel for dinner, then back across Dublin to the Aviva Stadium and back into town after the game. There's no way that we would've got where we needed within the timeframe if it wasn't for the bikes. The other two fella's do have bikes but aren't that keen but fair play to them, they loved scooting about the city and really seen that it is the only way to get somewhere on time! In fact the next day, we did a 9 mile loop around the city before boarding the bus home.
> 
> ...


It really is the easiest way to get to most big stadiums.
The hire bikes in Glasgow seem to be getting well used on matchdays .
No brainer. Arrive in the city centre by bus or train and all the big stadiums can be reached easily in 15 / 20 minutes by bike


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Nov 2018)

before pay on the gate at sheffield wednesday became too expensive ( upto £42 depending on fixture!) i was always disapointed with the cycle rack at the back of the main stand. my u lock is stronger than the security rack and i would never lock my bike up anywhere outside the ground and expect it to be there after the game.
i now watch local non league matches (sheffield fc, hallam and dronfirld town. no problems there and always less than £10 entry plus i'm allowed to have a beer whilst watching the game. whats not to like. i am done with league footie now.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Nov 2018)

tommaguzzi said:


> before pay on the gate at sheffield wednesday became too expensive ( upto £42 depending on fixture!) i was always disapointed with the cycle rack at the back of the main stand. my u lock is stronger than the security rack and i would never lock my bike up anywhere outside the ground and expect it to be there after the game.
> i now watch local non league matches (sheffield fc, hallam and dronfirld town. no problems there and always less than £10 entry plus i'm allowed to have a beer whilst watching the game. whats not to like. i am done with league footie now.



That's wild. We paid £41 for the international friendly last week, but really once in a blue moon for us. For me, my bread and butter is still the Irish League. £11 a match and whilst the football isn't EPL standard, it's still great to watch and there's always entertainment whether it be referee blunders, 50/50's or last minute winners, with the vast majority local players. I recently cycled to an evening k.o. for the first time and locked my bike in amongst the players and officials cars as I imagined that that'd be monitored a little more.


----------



## pjd57 (20 Nov 2018)

tommaguzzi said:


> before pay on the gate at sheffield wednesday became too expensive ( upto £42 depending on fixture!) i was always disapointed with the cycle rack at the back of the main stand. my u lock is stronger than the security rack and i would never lock my bike up anywhere outside the ground and expect it to be there after the game.
> i now watch local non league matches (sheffield fc, hallam and dronfirld town. no problems there and always less than £10 entry plus i'm allowed to have a beer whilst watching the game. whats not to like. i am done with league footie now.


That's a shocking price.

£42 , it's not the Champions League !
Even that usually works out around £30 - £35 when we are in it.


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Nov 2018)

The Wednesday don't even play in the EPL. They play in the 2nd division now known as The Championship, but they have to complete with relegated EPL clubs who have £100m parachute money. Existing Championship clubs have to stay within the boundries of "finacial fair play" these are the clubs remember without the £100m parachute money and can only lose around £13m per year over any rolling 3 year period, £39m total. So even if as in The Wednesday's case, the owner is a billionaire and willing to spend he cant because if he does and the club do not get promoted straight away like say Wolves who gambled and won last year then the F.a hand out fines, transfer embargos and worse still upto a 21 point deduction the following season effectivly relegating said team. However the F.a has no juristiction over Premier league clubs.
The owners believe hiking the pay on the gate prices and generally fleecing the supporters any way they can will generate cash flow which will help us compete on FFP and will also encourage supporters comit to buying season tickets to lower the entry fee somewhat.

It just drove me away after a lifetime watching them. I am finished watching league football now.


----------



## Truth (20 Nov 2018)

I think Wolves were only the 4th highest spenders in fairness..... Boro , Fulham and I can't think of the other team that spent more. We just spent wisely and picked up some good free transfers like Ruddy and Bennett.
Despite popular belief we didn't just pay our way into the Prem


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Nov 2018)

I used to watch Tottenham Hotspur in the 1980s when I lived in London.

The Corner Pin pub, literally at one of the corners of the ground, was a home fans 'lock in' before each home game.

Not only that, but you had to be invited.

I got myself in one way or another and discovered the landlord liked his cycling.

Thus I was granted secure bike parking in the yard of the pub.

I took advantage of it a few times, but I've never liked mixing cycling and beer - it was hard work getting on the bike after a couple of post match pints.


----------



## tommaguzzi (21 Nov 2018)

Truth.
please believe me this is not sour grapes, i am just concerned for the future of football in this country and what FFp and parchute money is doing the the leagues below the prem.
https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...y-football-league-finance-money-a8255976.html

as for last season.
Boro are still on parachute money, fulham were on their last year of it so they could still spend and not break FFP rules. i believe the other one was Villa who are also on parachute money. all are recently relegated prem clubs on the old lower rate of payments before the new tv deal kicked in.
sunderland for gods sake totally mismanaged and relegated again straight away to the 3rd division despite all this cash STILL get £14m for next season, how fair is that?
https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spo...nderland-parachute-payments-how-much-14345551

Wolves recruited well and were very good last year, they were promoted as the best team no doubt. but just a quick search reveals there may have been some dodgy dealings going on.

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/sport...s/wolves-financial-fair-play-spending-1294544
https://www.gazettelive.co.uk/sport...ship-clubs-call-investigation-wolves-14367946
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...sed-not-paying-star-players-market-value.html

had they not been promoted and wolves were still under EFL juristiction i think the attitude of the authority would have been different to how it is now.

but wolves are in the prem and have joined an elite who look after their own and the new tv deal which has grossly inflated relegated clubs parchute money means there will now be a regular rotation of yo-yo clubs between the EFL and EPL and all others who misssed the boat can no longer compete because they are being handicapped by FFP even if they have a bllionare owner willing to bankroll the club.

how did i get into this on a cycling forum??????


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2018)

Hi Tomma,
I honestly didn't think it was sour grapes mate, I was just pointing out it wasn't all down to big money buys we got promoted and in fairness, even if it was, you still have to spend it wisely.
I think most clubs are involved in dodgy dealings to be honest, no matter at what level they are playing. I am sure our near neighbours Villa and Blues are under the watchful eye of the authorities now!
Back to cycling..... I have never cycled to a match and I think I can say conclusively that I never will .
Cheers
Truth


----------



## Sixmile (21 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> Back to cycling..... I have never cycled to a match and I think I can say conclusively that I never will .
> Cheers
> Truth



Ah never say never.

I'm waiting for Northern Ireland's 2020 qualifying group being drawn and seeing if there's any epic European cities I can partly ride to!


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2018)

That would be fun ! 
Saw your lads lose 4-0 to us in a qualifier at Old Trafford many years ago. Your support was SUPERB and we had a good few beers with them after too !


----------



## Sixmile (21 Nov 2018)

For us, the return game was a major turning point and almost an unofficial public holiday. I still remember Davis chipping a poor Robinson clearance on the 74th minute to a just about onside Healy and... the rest is history! The party THAT night was something else altogether.


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2018)

I tried to get tickets for the return game but had no luck ......  . We were going to meet up with some of your guys we met in Manchester...... never mind.


----------



## tommaguzzi (21 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> Back to cycling..... I have never cycled to a match and I think I can say conclusively that I never will



try it you might like it. its best to get a super cheapo 20 quid max BSO or even one pulled out of a skip (as i have done many times!) for these types of trips and then even if it gets nicked its no bother.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Nov 2018)

tommaguzzi said:


> try it you might like it. its best to get a super cheapo 20 quid max BSO or even one pulled out of a skip (as i have done many times!) for these types of trips and then even if it gets nicked its no bother.




The rack at Celtic Park , and the overflow on the fence beside it usually has a few decent bikes on it. Quite reassuring , they'll nick them before mine....

Seriously , I've been cycling to all the home games for a couple of seasons and haven't heard of any problems with bikes or even lights, pumps etc getting pinched.


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Nov 2018)

i'll bet you wont say its just the same at ibrox. ;-)


----------



## pjd57 (22 Nov 2018)

tommaguzzi said:


> i'll bet you wont say its just the same at ibrox. ;-)


It's a very long time since I cycled to Ibrox.

I was still in the fire brigade so just left my bike in the local station.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Aug 2021)

After almost 18 months it was great to cycle to the football again last night.
I had to get my lights looked out and charged. It must be at least a year since I've needed them.

Football wasn't bad and I missed the rain !


----------



## Truth (18 Aug 2021)

Happy Days..... slowly getting bsck to normal ....


----------



## Brooks (19 Aug 2021)

Tottenham have a number of cycle parking sites around the ground that are well used. 
I like to enjoy a few pre match pints so I leave the bike at home 😀🚴


----------



## R_nger (19 Aug 2021)

Brooks said:


> Tottenham have a number of cycle parking sites around the ground that are well used.
> I like to enjoy a few pre match pints so I leave the bike at home 😀🚴


I’ve considered cycling to Spurs, but what do you do with lights, tools etc?


----------



## richmace (19 Aug 2021)

R_nger said:


> I’ve considered cycling to Spurs, but what do you do with lights, tools etc?


I would suggest you contact the club and ask them.

I have recently started cycling to watch League Two Bristol Rovers, and am enjoying the experience. No traffic worries.

I take my lights in with me, along with a change of clothes.

Any tools I have are locked in a box mounted on the pannier.


----------



## Brooks (20 Aug 2021)

R_nger said:


> I’ve considered cycling to Spurs, but what do you do with lights, tools etc?


They have 3 secure sites to leave bikes and it looks like people leave there saddle bags on the bikes. I have Dynamo lights so they are fixed but if not just unclip your lights and put in your pocket I imagine. They do have a bag drop at the corner of Park lane and Worchester avenue but that seems a bit of a faff if you want to get away early.


----------



## Truth (23 Aug 2021)

Brooks said:


> Tottenham have a number of cycle parking sites around the ground that are well used.
> I like to enjoy a few pre match pints so I leave the bike at home 😀🚴


I bet you had a few post match pints after you beat us yesterday ! How you beat us I'll never know , but well done anyway.


----------



## Brooks (23 Aug 2021)

Truth said:


> I bet you had a few post match pints after you beat us yesterday ! How you beat us I'll never know , but well done anyway.


Thanks mate, when we were playing at Wembley and playing well wolves were the best team we faced all season, I was very impressed with them.
Yesterday I was out on a ride all day but I did have a nice glass of red when I got home. 🍷😀


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Man city website says there are a number of racks around the stadium.
> 
> Doesn't specify where.


The joke goes on the pitch, but given it's the bank of Man City though


----------



## Gixxerman (24 Aug 2021)

When I saw the title I thought it was going to be about cycling to _play_ football.
I used to do that a bit when I was in my 30s & 40's.
Once cycled 10 miles to an away game, played 90 minutes, then cycled back with 3 pints in me.
My teammates thought I was off my head.
It kept me bloody fit though.
I think it would about kill me if I tried doing that now at 56.


----------



## R_nger (24 Aug 2021)

Brooks said:


> Thanks mate, when we were playing at Wembley and playing well wolves were the best team we faced all season, I was very impressed with them.
> Yesterday I was out on a ride all day but I did have a nice glass of red when I got home. 🍷😀


I was at that game, Kane scored a worldy- but Wolves were sensational.


----------



## Truth (27 Aug 2021)

I remember the game well , probably my favourite of that season


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

rugby bloke said:


> I've cycled with my lads to games at Northampton Saints - there are places you can leave bikes near to the ticket office. No problem with taking any associated kit into the ground.


Only a problem with a good chance of your bikes not being there upon your retrun in the current bike theft capital of the Midlands.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Aug 2021)

Just a word of caution, back in 1961 I left my bike outside my local football ground.

It was gone at the end of the game. Never saw it again, my first bike and all!


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2021)

Ive not had time to read it yet but it looks like you are setting a trend @pjd57 Hail, Hail  https://road.cc/content/news/spurs-and-chelsea-fans-urged-cycle-gamezero-286165


----------



## pjd57 (9 Sep 2021)

HLaB said:


> Ive not had time to read it yet but it looks like you are setting a trend @pjd57 Hail, Hail  https://road.cc/content/news/spurs-and-chelsea-fans-urged-cycle-gamezero-286165


They're behind the times.
Celtic Park has had a Vegan " pie stall " for a couple of years ( that includes the 18 months we couldn't get in ) 
It's quite funny standing in the queue and seeing folk get to the front then looking at the choices and realising that it's not what they expected


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2021)

pjd57 said:


> They're behind the times.
> Celtic Park has had a Vegan " pie stall " for a couple of years ( that includes the 18 months we couldn't get in )
> It's quite funny standing in the queue and seeing folk get to the front then looking at the choices and realising that it's not what they expected


A bit OT but that reminds me of a night in Sligo (after regular places were closed). My mate's a vegan and we spent half the night looking for something he could eat. We eventually found a place advertising 'Vegetable Burgers'. He bit in and almost threw up. It was a regular (meat) burger with a bit more vegetables than normal


----------



## pjd57 (10 Sep 2021)

HLaB said:


> A bit OT but that reminds me of a night in Sligo (after regular places were closed). My mate's a vegan and we spent half the night looking for something he could eat. We eventually found a place advertising 'Vegetable Burgers'. He bit in and almost threw up. It was a regular (meat) burger with a bit more vegetables than normal


After a boozy night out in Sveti Vlas ( in Bulgaria ) a load of us wandered up to a street kebab stall.
I'm struggling to explain what I want to one of the young guys dishing out the food until his older wiser colleague said " chicken kebab, no chicken "
Tasted great, but I was rather full of excellent local beer .


----------



## Truth (12 Sep 2021)

pjd57 said:


> After a boozy night out in Sveti Vlas ( in Bulgaria ) a load of us wandered up to a street kebab stall.
> I'm struggling to explain what I want to one of the young guys dishing out the food until his older wiser colleague said " chicken kebab, no chicken "
> Tasted great, but I was rather full of excellent local beer .



Follow , Follow (sorry!)


----------



## pjd57 (12 Sep 2021)

Truth said:


> Follow , Follow (sorry!)


Hail Hail


----------



## pjd57 (3 Mar 2022)

Haven't been on posting for a while.

Still cycling to the games at Celtic Park.
Last night was the first midweek game this year that I didn't have to worry about frost on the way home. Weather wise it's not been too bad this winter and no more riding in the dark after afternoon games , until December.

Numbers taking their bikes is creeping up all the time.
But if we ever get to even 1% of the crowd , finding space for 600 bikes will be a challenge


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jun 2022)

Does anyone know of safe and secure cycle parking facilities at Anfield?

We've a cycling holiday planned in late July & early August and the night that we stop in Liverpool, they plan Strasbourg in a friendly. I wouldn't mind going since we're in town but we'll be on two tandems, which stick out a mile and I would be absolutely distraught if they were taken. My thinking is that I will leave them in the hotel and get a taxi over to the ground but thought I'd ask on here incase anyone has ever cycled to the ground and had no qualms leaving their precious wheels locked up nearby somewhere.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jun 2022)

On a totally separate note, I have booked the boat and an airbnb for the TNS v Linfield tie in Oswestry on 5th July. I'll be cycling down from Birkenhead to the match, staying a night and cycling back up for the boat the next evening. Anyone in the Chester/Wrexham/Shropshire area?


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jun 2022)

Sixmile said:


> Does anyone know of safe and secure cycle parking facilities at Anfield?
> 
> We've a cycling holiday planned in late July & early August and the night that we stop in Liverpool, they plan Strasbourg in a friendly. I wouldn't mind going since we're in town but we'll be on two tandems, which stick out a mile and I would be absolutely distraught if they were taken. My thinking is that I will leave them in the hotel and get a taxi over to the ground but thought I'd ask on here incase anyone has ever cycled to the ground and had no qualms leaving their precious wheels locked up nearby somewhere.



why not email LFC and ask them if they have secure parking inside the stadium or car park. Other than that taxi would be safer than giving a local 12 yr old hoodlum £5 to mind them.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Jun 2022)

Sixmile said:


> On a totally separate note, I have booked the boat and an airbnb for the TNS v Linfield tie in Oswestry on 5th July. I'll be cycling down from Birkenhead to the match, staying a night and cycling back up for the boat the next evening. Anyone in the Chester/Wrexham/Shropshire area?



Where are you staying in Oswestry Sixmile, Park Hall is a bit remote from the town.


If you are feeling energetic before the match you could cycle down to Llansantffraid ym Mechain to see the ground of the club Mike Harris "appropriated"


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2022)

Sixmile said:


> Does anyone know of safe and secure cycle parking facilities at Anfield?
> 
> We've a cycling holiday planned in late July & early August and the night that we stop in Liverpool, they plan Strasbourg in a friendly. I wouldn't mind going since we're in town but we'll be on two tandems, which stick out a mile and I would be absolutely distraught if they were taken. My thinking is that I will leave them in the hotel and get a taxi over to the ground but thought I'd ask on here incase anyone has ever cycled to the ground and had no qualms leaving their precious wheels locked up nearby somewhere.



Google suggests that there was bike parking at Anfield in 2019-2020, you'd need to check if it still exists
https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/announcements/359504-cycle-to-anfield-on-a-matchday
They have a Twitter page and other Social Media to ask on
https://faq.liverpoolfc.com/portal/en/kb/articles/contact-us-fan-services


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Where are you staying in Oswestry Sixmile, Park Hall is a bit remote from the town.
> 
> 
> If you are feeling energetic before the match you could cycle down to Llansantffraid ym Mechain to see the ground of the club Mike Harris "appropriated"



The property looks to be on the Gobowen road, 1.3 miles from the ground. I'll take the bike over no bother as I'll have just done 60 miles from the ferry that morning.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Google suggests that there was bike parking at Anfield in 2019-2020, you'd need to check if it still exists
> https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/announcements/359504-cycle-to-anfield-on-a-matchday
> They have a Twitter page and other Social Media to ask on
> https://faq.liverpoolfc.com/portal/en/kb/articles/contact-us-fan-services



Now that does look promising! I'll certainly give them a buzz to see if they are still facilitating bikes in this way.


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2022)

Sixmile said:


> Now that does look promising! I'll certainly give them a buzz to see if they are still facilitating bikes in this way.



Don't think you can call, other 21st century options are available


----------



## Sixmile (21 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Don't think you can call, other 21st century options are available



This is why I follow my local team - only a phone call away


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jun 2022)

Sixmile said:


> This is why I follow my local team - only a phone call away



I am with you on that, change ends at half time as well!


----------



## Roadrat77 (26 Jun 2022)

If I parked mine up by Villa Park it would be on Ebay before half-time.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Sep 2022)

Just to follow up on this... turned out the ride from Birkenhead ferry to Wrexham and on to Oswestry for the TNS/Linfield game was very pleasant. My airbnb was in Oswestry town where I left my bike in their shed and walked to Park Hall ground with a TNS fan giving me a lift back which was very nice. Linfield featured my journey on the official club website.

On the Liverpool game, they were very hard to get an answer from after multiple messages to the club and finally I was told that whilst there was bike racks available in one of the nearby car parks, that these were not manned so seemingly the ticketed bike parking no longer exists which is a pity. We walked the 2.5 mile from our hotel to Anfield which was lovely on such a pleasantly warm evening leaving our tandems safely in the hotel meeting room. Thankfully Strasbourg thumped them, deflating a whole generation of glory hunters. 

Since then I have cycled a few local games around 15 miles from home with little hassle. I hope to do a few more before the winter properly sets in.


----------

